# Cool excavator video



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I want a floating excavator!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

That is preety sweet i wonder how much one of those runs payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice. but id be scared bringing that thing over the water. looks like if you make a wrong move you might roll it


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

im guessing its usually used in shallow conditions, such as swamps. Like you said, I would think if you where floating and you got a bucket load of sludge, you flip that thing over pretty fast.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Row, row, row your excavator gently down the stream


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4X4, is that _your_ excavator? lol

Thanks for posting, there goes another hour of my time wasted on youtube.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

i know, when ever there is a youtube video posted on here, I always watch it, and then usually watch about 30 related videos to it that are listed on the right side, lol It just sucks me in! lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Good Vid. I bet the first guy to try it out had his life jacket on, It would be a real ***** if that thing lost a track or something.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I got sea sick watching.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I would hate to see the cost of that!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

u gotta have sum big balloons to be working on water with that... id be upside down in under 30 secs...


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

I saw a thing on either the Discovery channel of the History Channel that showed those, they were used for dredging canals in the the Mississippi Delta.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, awesome machine. I'd be a bit paranoid the first few minutes if i was using the machine.


----------

